# XML photo viewer not working on IE11



## corgwork (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi,

We have a xml photo slideshow on our home page and it works fine on firefox but not on IE.

This is the xml info: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Need more info please - could you post a link, or the webpage source code?


----------



## ijkdl (Mar 14, 2014)

associated with Java?


----------



## corgwork (Jul 10, 2008)

So actually its not a problem with the website because on Firefox it works fine. I'm wondering if it's perhaps a Internet Explorer issue because it doesn't work on Internet explorer.


----------



## corgwork (Jul 10, 2008)

The website is chamah.org. the slideshow on the home page.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Your slideshow uses Adobe Flash Player which is inhibited (disabled) by IE versions < 10. However version 10 allows it via default - see here
I am going to do some additional investigation as to why it doesn't graft in IE11 and get back to you ...


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Ah it would seem that they may have moved the goalposts in IE11 see here. Other than directing your viewers to a "fix" page such as this, there is not a lot you can do, methinks, as you can not enable flash from a website, it is the users' responsibility ... (Alternatively you could opt for a non-Adobe slideshow)


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

open IE/tools/safety and uncheck activeX filtering,
that will work then 

If you ever see a little blue circle with a line through it in browser address bar like then screen shot, click on the circle & select unblock active X to unblock for that site only 
or use the tools/safety option to unblock for all sites


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> open IE/tools/safety and uncheck activeX filtering,
> that will work then


Great reply Derek, but relaying that information to visitors? Ugh!:down:


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

There is no other option . 
IE 9/10/11 does not have active X filtering enabled by default. They must have set it themselves, They have to cure it on their computer. 
Most visitors don't enable active X filtering or any of the other security settings in IE that cause so many website display and usability issues.

That is the reason that the default settings a re to have Active X filtering, Do not track requests and Tracking protection turned OFF by default and you need to turn them on individually for each user account on the computer


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> IE 9/10/11 does not have active X filtering enabled by default.


So I guess that this article is inaccurate - ergo don't believe everything one reads on the net!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

JiminSA said:


> So I guess that this article is inaccurate - ergo don't believe everything one reads on the net!


I think you are misunderstanding the situation Jim 
Active X filtering is a different beast to allowing active X or other plugins like Adobe flash etc
In older browsers every new plugin that was installed had to be allowed on first install or user by the browser, apart from some Microsoft automatically enabled plugins 
In IE10 & up Microsoft decided that Flash was in such common use and so many websites would not work without flash and troubleshooting or dealing with flash enabling matters was taking up so much time and being so expensive that they decided to automatically enable it, once the user installed it and leave it up to the user to disable if they wanted to

Filtering is different and only applies to already installed and activated/allowed browser addins or plugins 
It allows a user to disable or enable on specific sites or all sites


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Derek! I am now enlightened! Have a great New Year!


----------



## corgwork (Jul 10, 2008)

So why does other flash websites like YouTube work ?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It is the way that they are embedded
Active X filtering doesn't stop sites like youtube working but sometimes stops flash from running on a site 

Anyway you tube doesn't use flash now and uses html 5 embedding of movies


----------



## corgwork (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks dvk01! I understand


----------

